# Adverse effect to amiodarone



## ridenut (Apr 6, 2012)

I CANNOT FIND AMIODARONE IN THE INDEX -TABLE OF DRUGS - HELP
Our patient had an adverse effect due to therapudic use correctly administered.
Does anyone know if this goes by another name or where to look for help on the E code??


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 6, 2012)

Brand name Cordarone from the expanded table of drugs and chemicals for adverse effect use E942.0 code first the effect followed by the E code


----------



## ridenut (Apr 6, 2012)

*Adverse effects to amiodarone*

Thanks but I am not finding Cordarone in the table of drugs either - what am I missing??


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 6, 2012)

It is a fairly new drug and is not in the table in the regular ICD 9 book.  Channel Publishing has a book called the expanded table of drugs and chemicals, I buy one every year.  It is in this book.


----------



## ridenut (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks - never heard of it - I guess google it  or do you know a good place to buy it?


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd go with Debra. cardiac- rhythm regulators. adverse effect + e942.0.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 7, 2012)

The expanded table of drugs and chemicals you can purchase from Channel,
their website is www.channelpublishing.com  It is usually on sale.


----------



## ridenut (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks - I appreciate the direction on this and will order the expanded list.  By the way the adverse effect is ARDS.  
Nicole


----------

